# 2008 extreme power/2009 eps/2010 eps - differences?



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

OK,
tried to do a search and some other research but i am coming up empty

what are the differences between the 2008 extreme power, the 2009 eps, and the 2010 eps?

I know colonago is switching over to the english bb, but not sure when that happened for each model. is there much of a diff in weight or stiffness on any of the models or are they pretty much the same as far as all goes other than the paint avail?

looks like the geometry might be a little different on the 2008 models as well. thanks for the help


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

2009 and 2010 EPS is the same - just different paint. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eU07m1W6NA


----------

